# New rat and old rat meet!



## DarkRose (Mar 22, 2008)

I wanna know if my boy rat L. would get agressive, over my girl rat.
Would he be mean to me and bite.
I wanna know before I keep her.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

He shouldn't. Just make sure to keep them separate at ALL times. =]


----------



## DarkRose (Mar 22, 2008)

Oh Um well I dont have another cage
But I do want to breed them.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Breeding your rats would be dangerous, and irresponsible.
You don't have another cage...so what would you do when it came time to separate the babies by gender? Leave them all together so all the females in the litter would get pregnant?
I would suggest not doing such a foolish thing.


----------



## DarkRose (Mar 22, 2008)

Well I am going to get another one because my rat L. is getting to big for the old one. 
So maybe by then Ill breed them


----------



## jazzybff (Jun 24, 2008)

DarkRose said:


> Well I am going to get another one because my rat L. is getting to big for the old one.
> So maybe by then Ill breed them


Please don't breed them until you can take care of the two rats, there babies, and finding homes. You already seem to be showing irresponsibility and ignorance.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Don't EVER breed them unless you do thorough research on not only rat care, but genetics, etc.

And I just thought I'd mention...
this board does not allow breeding discussion so I won't say any more on the topic. Just don't do it. xD


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Seriously, if your stupid enough to breed rats (likely from a pet store and you have no clue about their genes and genetics involved) than no one is going to talk any amount of sense into you. However, if you want some sense talked into you....
-Breeding pet store rats and rats you don't know the genetics for is super dangerous! The mom could die, they could have megacolon, ect. It's not safe so if you don't want your girl to die and her babies it's not suggested. 
-After breeding them you will need another cage, mom and dad can't be together, then you will need 2 more cages because the babies can't stay together after a certain point either. 
-Caring for a pregnant mom and her babies will cost you a minimum of $40 extra per month on top of new cages for all. 
-Finding homes is impossible, don't believe me see how many are in shelters around your area! In my area the 4 local rescues are full, humane society full, pet store who takes adoptable animals is so full they stopped taking guinea pigs to make room for the rats. I just did a quick head count the other day and it's around 70 rats needing homes in my area alone.... that's everywhere just within 40 minutes of me
-A mother rat can have up to 20 babies........ 

*PLEASE DON'T BE STUPID AND BREED! Get rid of the girl or neuter your boy and wait 3-4 weeks and then introduce them. If you can't afford to neuter the boy then you can't afford babies! *


----------



## DarkRose (Mar 22, 2008)

**** I just asked if would get along.
I Didnt ask how i need to breed them.
I dont need your advice for breeding.
I have 2 cages and the rats are perficly fine.
You make a big deal out of something.


----------



## Kazzy (Sep 26, 2008)

Alright, first I want to say calling DarkRose stupid and such will most certainly not get your point across. If someone regarded you in that manner you would toss their opinion out the door as well. 

BUT, DarkRose, what they say about the breeding is still true. There are just too many rats out their without homes, it will be expensive, you will need several more cages, etc. etc. So, my suggestion is to not breed them, or at least do a good bit of homework out in, get a pair from a reputable breeder, and be prepared cage wise and money wise for the babies before jumping into anything.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

It is, in fact, a big deal. I, not knowing anything about rats, rescued two boys who were indiscriminately bred and came from a bad situation. Their temperament is very bad. They have bitten me badly enough that I had to go to Urgent Care and spent 10 days on antibiotics. 

I will continue to work with them, because I love them. But my original plan was to buy from a breeder who shows rats and is willing to be held accountable by his or her peers within the rat community.

At least with purebred dogs I know that breeding and placing the puppies with good families is horrendously expensive as well as time-consuming. Furthermore, as previously stated, there is a huge quantity of rats currently up for adoption in local shelters.

Please reconsider.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

DarkRose said:


> Oh Um well I dont have another cage





DarkRose said:


> <snip>
> 
> I have 2 cages and the rats are perficly fine.
> <snip>


so which is it?



I take it counting is yet another skill you have not mastered. Obviously spelling isn't either.


----------



## DarkRose (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok first of all I said I wanted to.
Never said I was.
Get that threw your skulls.
A1APassion I Just Found a new cage 2 nights a go in my bed room that i forgot i had.
And now my female is in it.
And loves it.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Honestly, I wouldn't bother with this member. Seriously, just out to start a fight! 

BTW: You said you might breed them, this is NOT ok. If you "found" another cage, it's likely not big enough. Rats need friends, they are NOT ok as lone pets. Do some research please! BTW: I don't appreciate the evil little pm that was sent to me! Do it again and I'll report it to the mods...


----------



## DarkRose (Mar 22, 2008)

lovinmyworm said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't bother with this member. Seriously, just out to start a fight!
> 
> BTW: You said you might breed them, this is NOT ok. If you "found" another cage, it's likely not big enough. Rats need friends, they are NOT ok as lone pets. Do some research please! BTW: I don't appreciate the evil little pm that was sent to me! Do it again and I'll report it to the mods...



Oh realy I didnt do sh*t yet.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I don't think that was intended as a challenge DarkRose. 

No offence but you're not portraying yourself as the smartest cookie in the pack. Either that or you're just very (very) young....


----------



## radlations (May 24, 2008)

Heres whats gonna happen. You are going to be stupid. Your girl rat will be pregnant.

You will have like 8 baby rats and have no place to keep them. Most will die. Most will be given away either thrown away or given to the humane society.

How about you avoid all of this and keep the boy away from the girl. Use your brain kid.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

It's ok, this member says he/she won't pay for a spay or neuter because "how about you pay for it" and I questioned vet bills. If you don't have the money for a spay/neuter what if they get sick. I get a "my rats won't get sick because I know how to take care of them" response. So there ya have it people...... your rats won't get tumors or myco flare up's ever if you go by this posters advice... haha!!


----------



## DarkRose (Mar 22, 2008)

Zoe9 how old do you think I am.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

I will answer for Zoe9 and guess Junior High age based on your rebellious and abusive remarks to myself and others, and inability to behave properly in a public forum. Please change your attitude or find another forum. This thread has become toxic.

Please re-read your comments if you do not understand what I am trying to say:
"You make a big deal out of something."
"Get that threw your skulls."
"Oh realy I didnt do sh*t yet."


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Ooh guessing games - fun.

Okay, going by the first post where you wanted to know if your rat would be "mean" to you I figured you were a little kid who'd lied about their age to register - so maybe 8 or 9.

However your posts then changed in tone and became quite belligerent. Admittedly they are still simple sounding and kinda silly, but they now have attitude. This attitude makes me think you're a bit older, maybe 12 or 13, but you're a young 12 or 13.

So, how'd I do?


----------



## DarkRose (Mar 22, 2008)

Ha very funny.
Im 23.


----------



## zoe9 (Oct 3, 2007)

Seriously? You're 23? 

Wow, that's got to be a bit embarrassing for you.

My sympathies...


----------



## mayatweak (Sep 4, 2008)

*cough, cough* TROLL *cough*

:


----------



## kyle (Sep 25, 2008)

wow thanks guys...this thread made me laugh.  and yes, listen to the people who have had rats most of their lives. geez.


----------



## RFAdmin (Feb 25, 2006)

i think this thread has reached its end. thread locked.


----------

